
Show HN: I made a registrar for domains on handshake TLDs - ca98am79
https://gateway.io
======
greatNespresso
Handshake is a experimental protocol of p2p DNS from what I understand

~~~
ca98am79
Yes, it is a DNS root zone built on a proof of work blockchain

------
gitgud
So you can buy .txt and .js domains? Will these resolve like a normal DNS
lookup?

~~~
ca98am79
You have to use a handshake resolver. This explains how to do it with
nextdns.io: [https://www.namebase.io/blog/how-to-access-handshake-
domains...](https://www.namebase.io/blog/how-to-access-handshake-domains/)

